# Prices Advise... Food Photography



## Soto (May 17, 2008)

Hello guys,

I was wondering how much would be OK to charge for a package of 8 photos and taking the pictures in the restaurant?... in Miami... How much would be OK?... I don't want to charge to much or less than everyone here in Miami...

Thanks


----------



## craig (May 17, 2008)

What are these photos being used for and how long? 8 shots has the possibility of being pretty involved. Also it has been my experience that restaurant owners and or cooks are tough clients because they are forever busy.

)'(


----------



## Alpha (May 17, 2008)

Depends, as Craig mentioned, on what they'll be used for.

I would charge a base amount to walk in the door and take 8 good shots. Then tack on extra depending on their use.


----------



## Soto (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys thank you very much for your time...

I will give them the pictures in digital format so they can use them in the menu, promotions and anything they could use them. Is going to be unlimited use from them... I know the rest owners are always busy so that's why I'm bringin a sexy girl with me...


----------



## JIP (May 18, 2008)

Well I guess for something like this it really depends on your experience and of course what you think your time is worth.  Food photography is a very specialized field and the people who do it well can charge a pretty hefty price but that usually includes food stylists and a team of people who make the food look goos before you would ever set up your first light or shoot your first frame.


----------



## Soto (May 18, 2008)

JIP said:


> Well I guess for something like this it really depends on your experience and of course what you think your time is worth.  Food photography is a very specialized field and the people who do it well can charge a pretty hefty price but that usually includes food stylists and a team of people who make the food look goos before you would ever set up your first light or shoot your first frame.



I'm planning on getting some people to make a good working team... but for now I will have to do it with one assitance... I'll be starting this week... let's see how it goes...


----------



## Village Idiot (May 19, 2008)

Soto said:


> I'm planning on getting some people to make a good working team... but for now I will have to do it with one assitance... I'll be starting this week... let's see how it goes...


 
Google food photorgaphy just to get the idea. That and Food Stylist. They spend so much time to get everything perfect. That will be the difference between your shots and the shots on the Ruby Tuesday menu. 

You'll also find little tricks. Some will probably make the food inedible, but you're aiming for the perfect shot and not the perfect taste. One I remember off the top of my head is using a spray bottle with oil (cooking, not motor) on meats, like steaks and burgers, to give it that perfect shine. And you don't want to put something like a steak on a plate straight from the grill. You probably want to dry it off a bit so you don't have it sitting on a plate and seeping juice. That would make a messy photo.


----------

